# ORANGUS JUMBO ADORABLUS?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

What is the official designation of the orange cat? I don't mean latin,what's the breed name? American Orange short/long haired?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

orange isn't a breed, its a color. It would be a Domestic Shorthair/Mediumhair/Longhair Orange Tabby. There are some breeds like Maine Coons who also come in orange. In that case it would be an Orange Tabby Maine ****, etc.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The color is actually considered to be red. Holly is a "red with white classic tabby Maine ****". Red w/white is her color, classic tabby is her coat pattern, Maine **** is her breed.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

To my knowedge, its recognised as 'ginger' over here in the UK. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Allie, just send me a ticket on the QE2, and I'll come over and check that out for you.  Of course your flatmate will have to move out for a few days.... :wink:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The color isn't a breed and orange cats are called different things. In Sweden they're called red.


----------

